# Long Distance Throw Line Technique



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

I saw a video, a few years back, of a man throwing a rescue line 200 feet. Apparently, he could make this distance, with accuracy, consistently. I remember the set up involved a heaving ball and a small ring (like a descending ring). My recollection is that he used the ring to form a bight in the throw line, with the heaving ball as a weight. He spun the rope over his head several times and let it fly.

This might be handy in certain situations, like setting up a Telfer. Unfortunately, I cannot find any information on the technique. I've not seen it taught in any swift water rescue course.

Can any of you recommend a source for information on this technique?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Probably not taught because you might be administering first aid to whoever you are setting up the telfer lower with. Nothing like an unconscious rescuer. Still like to see it, but your description sounds hazardous.


----------



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

The ResQ Disk can go pretty far. An untrained novice could easily put it 60-75' out there.

I haven't used it in a rescue situation yet. My gut reaction would probably be to throw my throw bag first. I only see myself using the disk in a less chaotic situation.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

200 feet of rope would make a big ass throw bag.


----------



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

Haha or you could pack one of these!


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

"200 feet of rope would make a big ass throw bag."

LSB,

This is not something I would use with a throw bag. This would be for the wrap kit. I've used a bow and arrow, water balloon sling shot, and line launcher (in classes). I just thought this option might be more reasonable to carry, though the water balloon launcher isn't bad.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

This is a good one.... it's compact, breaks down, easy to store.
Also would be great for taking out those drunk boaters that think it funny shooting you with their water guns.


----------



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)

Thinking about building a rope gun out of one of these.








Can Cannon Soda Can Launcher AR-15 + M16


The Can Cannon Launcher for the AR-15 Launches Soda Can, T-shirts, Tennis Balls, Grappling Hook & other similar sized objects upwards of 100 yards!




xproducts.com




Guaranteed to trigger Geo Ron


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

I found a video that shows what I was thinking of. It's not the same video I remember but it includes the "Bill Matney Technique". The section on this technique starts at about 2:55. The video is called "Water Rescue: Line Messengers," by Dale G. Pekel.





.

It turns out the technique is for a messenger line rather than a rescue line. Nonetheless, it could be handy. I'm going to try it with my wrap kit line. I'm sure I won't get a full 200' but maybe I can get a greater distance than with a throw bag.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I have an arborist's messenger line with a weighted bean bag on the end of 200' of paracord. Really works well, and is cheap. 





Amazon.com : FORESTER Arborist Throw Line Kit - Ultra Slick 100% Polyester Rope with Weighted Throw Bag | Forestry Tree Gear for Low and High Limb Throwing | 3/16 Inch Thick Rope (166' Rope with 15 oz Throw Bag) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : FORESTER Arborist Throw Line Kit - Ultra Slick 100% Polyester Rope with Weighted Throw Bag | Forestry Tree Gear for Low and High Limb Throwing | 3/16 Inch Thick Rope (166' Rope with 15 oz Throw Bag) : Sports & Outdoors



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I carry 100' of paracord attached to a baseball. Its an old ski patrol trick for getting a messenger line over the cable of a chair lift for evacuating passengers. 

It works great for getting a big rope out to a pinned boat, or getting a line across thr river. Its not with out risks though, and you need to be careful not to bean some one with it. Don't try to be Nolan Ryan, just a nice easy toss.


----------

